# Hoskar saddle



## jischr (Jun 25, 2008)

I purchased a used Art Deco Dream that came with a Hoskar saddle, the little biker dude and Mapei blocks embroidered on it. The frame is not a Mapei paint scheme so I doubt its original but maybe it is. I rode the saddle once, hard as a rock in my opinion, and replaced it with my old Fizik. Anyway, were these made for every Colnago for a couple years, or were they a routine option at the time of purchase for a decade, or are they somewhat rare? I'll probably just put it in a box. It gives the bike a nice flair and the it got nearly as many comments as the farme paint; but, I'd hate to wear out the stiching and _my_ seat would probably object strenuously to long rides on it.


----------



## scootmagloot (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a master x light 1999 vintage and have a mapei Hoskar saddle on it (and still do!), has been a great saddle. Plenty of those saddles around back then and I'd imagine still are.


----------



## jischr (Jun 25, 2008)

Did/Has the stiching held up well? If yes maybe I'll try using it a couple more rides and see if I get use to it. 

Thanks, John


----------



## scootmagloot (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah the stitching is fine and its been well used over the last 11 years and the only damage is scuffing from a crash or two. Well made saddle and I find it comfortable


----------

